# Centurion Saturday 27th Feb - 2 spaces 12:30 tee off



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone fancy joining me and PieMan Saturday? Room for 2


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Anyone fancy joining me and PieMan Saturday? Room for 2
		
Click to expand...

 Would have loved to Rick, but off to Charlton for three points.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd love to take you up on that offer.


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'd love to take you up on that offer.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sam...Ill send you a PM with the details :thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 25, 2016)

Would of loved to Ric, next time for sure! ne:


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Rick

if the last space is still available I'd like you take you up on it?


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Hi Rick

if the last space is still available I'd like you take you up on it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, will send you a PM....


----------



## Twire (Feb 25, 2016)

Bugger, it's a week too early for me. I'm up to Ascot the following weekend  Still at least I have a game lined up on another cracking course.


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

4 ball lineup is:
Rickg
Pieman
Sam85
Break90


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Thanks for the quick replies guys.

4 ball lineup is:
Rickg
Pieman
Sam85
Break90
		
Click to expand...

See you all then.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking forward to it.  Thanks Rick for organising  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

No worries guys, should be fun.....just to let you know, we have a swindle on that day and we allow guests to play in it. It's not compulsory but if you want to enter its a tenner. You do get a free drink included in that after the round, so in reality only Â£5-6.

Let me know if you'd like to be included.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			No worries guys, should be fun.....just to let you know, we have a swindle on that day and we allow guests to play in it. It's not compulsory but if you want to enter its a tenner. You do get a free drink included in that after the round, so in reality only Â£5-6.

Let me know if you'd like to be included.
		
Click to expand...

Will I be able to play off my full handicap?


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Will I be able to play off my full handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, we even allow guests to play off full handicap. :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Yes mate, we even allow guests to play off full handicap. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thats either changed or I got diddled (not that it made any difference how bad I played lol)

Have a fun day all, not jealous at all


----------



## Break90 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks again for the invite Rick, looking forward to it.

I'm up for the swindle as well :thup:

Are we playing off the big boys tees......?


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Thanks again for the invite Rick, looking forward to it.

I'm up for the swindle as well :thup:

Are we playing off the big boys tees......?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, Only if you have a death wish!!
7,200 yards with no run in the cold isn't much fun.
We'll be off the middle tees which is a pleasant test and still around 6,400 yards.


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Thats either changed or I got diddled (not that it made any difference how bad I played lol)

Have a fun day all, not jealous at all
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, it changed.....we used to have guests who played in the swindle play off 2 below their club h/cap, because most of our members swindle handicaps tend to drop as the season goes on.

However we also found that most guests tend to struggle at Centurion (ask Pieman :rofl so decided it was fair to let them play off their club handicaps.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Hi Steve, it changed.....we used to have guests who played in the swindle play off 2 below their club h/cap, because most of our members swindle handicaps tend to drop as the season goes on.

However we also found that most guests tend to struggle at Centurion (ask Pieman :rofl so decided it was fair to let them play off their club handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

Remember struggling well enough myself  Paul should be fine he drives it far straighter than me!


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Remember struggling well enough myself  Paul should be fine he drives it far straighter than me!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think he's broke 20 points yet round here.....:rofl:


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Don't think he's broke 20 points yet round here.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

not sure i got many more!


----------



## sam85 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm happy to donate a tenner, I'll be quite happy to break 20 points the way things are going at the minute.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

Good that the swindle rules changed - not fair to be cut that much whilst you take the money


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Don't think he's broke 20 points yet round here.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I got 21 if memory serves! However have played twice already this week so should be able to easily get 22!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2016)

fundy said:



			Remember struggling well enough myself  *Paul should be fine he drives it far straighter than me!*

Click to expand...

Yeah, with his provisional :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good that the swindle rules changed - not fair to be cut that much whilst you take the money 

Click to expand...

To be fair Phil, most swindles I have been invited to play in give outsiders a cut (typically 2 shots) before allowing them to join the swindle, and for good reason. 

The regulars that play it every week typically get cut a lot more severely than in normal club comps, you can end up playing 2, 3 or even more shots below your handicap due to the vagaries of swindle handicapping and the attempt to make it fairer for all.

Most swindles don't accept outsiders, but if they do, they need to protect the field from someone who plays a one off, with their full handicap, cleans up, then is never seen again. 

We did this at the start as we wanted to allow members to play with the guests and still enter the swindle, however it soon became clear that generally, guests tended to struggle so we dropped the 2 shot cut and now allow them to play off their full handicap. 
Seems to work well, but I suspect we would be in the minority of swindles in allowing guests to join in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			To be fair Phil, most swindles I have been invited to play in give outsiders a cut (typically 2 shots) before allowing them to join the swindle, and for good reason. 

The regulars that play it every week typically get cut a lot more severely than in normal club comps, you can end up playing 2, 3 or even more shots below your handicap due to the vagaries of swindle handicapping and the attempt to make it fairer for all.

Most swindles don't accept outsiders, but if they do, they need to protect the field from someone who plays a one off, with their full handicap, cleans up, then is never seen again. 

We did this at the start as we wanted to allow members to play with the guests and still enter the swindle, however it soon became clear that generally, guests tended to struggle so we dropped the 2 shot cut and now allow them to play off their full handicap. 
Seems to work well, but I suspect we would be in the minority of swindles in allowing guests to join in.
		
Click to expand...

Only jesting mate - it's very rare that guests get invited into swindles and the guys in yours are always a good bunch 

We have a few as you describe that turn up then clean up so now they must enter three cards before you can win or guests can enter but we normally give them 3/4 

I had no issues getting cut the shots because I was just enjoying the course and knew any money put would go behind the bar in the end for drinks :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			To be fair Phil, most swindles I have been invited to play in give outsiders a cut (typically 2 shots) before allowing them to join the swindle, and for good reason. 

The regulars that play it every week typically get cut a lot more severely than in normal club comps, you can end up playing 2, 3 or even more shots below your handicap due to the vagaries of swindle handicapping and the attempt to make it fairer for all.

Most swindles don't accept outsiders, but if they do, they need to protect the field from someone who plays a one off, with their full handicap, cleans up, then is never seen again. 

We did this at the start as we wanted to allow members to play with the guests and still enter the swindle, however it soon became clear that generally, guests tended to struggle so we dropped the 2 shot cut and now allow them to play off their full handicap. 
Seems to work well, but I suspect we would be in the minority of swindles in allowing guests to join in.
		
Click to expand...

So I could play off 18 then


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only jesting mate - it's very rare that guests get invited into swindles and the guys in yours are always a good bunch 

We have a few as you describe that turn up then clean up so now they must enter three cards before you can win or guests can enter but we normally give them 3/4 

I had no issues getting cut the shots because I was just enjoying the course and knew any money put would go behind the bar in the end for drinks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol.....it started me thinking, so I created a poll as I'm interested to see what other swindles are like and whether or not they accept "outsiders"


----------



## rickg (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I had no issues getting cut the shots because *I'm the worlds biggest bandit and currently playing around 5 - 7 shots below my handicap*

Click to expand...

Made a minor amendment to correct your post.... :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Lol.....it started me thinking, so I created a poll as I'm interested to see what other swindles are like and whether or not they accept "outsiders"
		
Click to expand...

My old swindle on a Saturday wouldn't allow any guests and if you join the swindle you must put in 4 cards signed by another swindle member etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

rickg said:



			Made a minor amendment to correct your post.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking accusations 

I couldn't even get 25 points at RSG - going to need a few shots back


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yeah, with his provisional :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Surely the first one should be seen as a sighter?!!!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I couldn't even get 25 points at RSG
		
Click to expand...

And that was even after going to bed early!! Although to be fair that was only to give you enough time to get into your PVC and gimp mask for when Rich got back to the room..............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2016)

PieMan said:



			And that was even after going to bed early!! Although to be fair that was only to give you enough time to get into your PVC and gimp mask for when Rich got back to the room..............

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'm still annoyed the picture wouldn't send :rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2016)

PieMan said:



			And that was even after going to bed early!! Although to be fair that was only to give you enough time to get into your PVC and gimp mask for when Rich got back to the room..............

Click to expand...

 He fell asleep and didn't let me in for ages. Give someone one job to do and .....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2016)

rickg said:



			However we also found that most guests tend to struggle at Centurion
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didn't find it too tough even though I only played 8 rounds last year. iIstead it was a pleasant challenge. I think we played off the shorter tees right? And I had someone to find my ball for me!


----------



## Break90 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Rick, Paul and Sam for a great day yesterday, and particularly to Rick for being a most gracious host at Centurion.

Brilliant from start to finish, loved the course, particularly the tree-lined holes at the start. Without a doubt the best greens I have played on for a long time.

All four of us played some good stuff in places, I won't go into details about the scores, suffice to say there was a few birdies from Rick and Paul, a couple of eagle attempts (ahem) from Paul), and a competitive match which ended on the 17th green.

Apart from getting stuck between the access barrier and the gate on the way out last night , I had a fantastic day, great course, great company.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 2, 2016)

Break90 said:



			Just wanted to say a big thanks to Rick, Paul and Sam for a great day yesterday, and particularly to Rick for being a most gracious host at Centurion.

Brilliant from start to finish, loved the course, particularly the tree-lined holes at the start. Without a doubt the best greens I have played on for a long time.

All four of us played some good stuff in places, I won't go into details about the scores, suffice to say there was a few birdies from Rick and Paul, a couple of eagle attempts (ahem) from Paul), and a competitive match which ended on the 17th green.

Apart from getting stuck between the access barrier and the gate on the way out last night , I had a fantastic day, great course, great company.
		
Click to expand...

Bit slow I know but wanted to echo what Stuart has already said.  The course was fantastic and anyone who gets the chance has to go and play it.

Thanks to Paul, Rick and Stuart for the game, special mention for Rick for hosting us and for the little run of blobs that at least made the final score respectable.


----------

